# new 07 onix framesets



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

Does the pricing and suggested retail sound right making this truly a good deal @ 1,049 or can it be had for less??
http://www.gotrisports.com/storefront/Orbea-Onix-Frameset-2007-SALE-p-17256.html


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

That looks like a really good deal.

I would not expect Orbea's "lifetime" warranty, however.
Heck, they don't even honor those on brand-new frames in the US, as reported in multiple threads about Orcas on RBR.

The Onix is a good frame.

I ride a 2007 Opal which has the same geometry.
Love it a lot.
The Onix is laid up in the same molds but with a slightly heavier carbon.
Other that that, identical.


----------

